# Skopelos



## lovetodress (Sep 1, 2009)

I am a woman in my forties who would love to move to skopelos 
does anyone have any suggestions on work, renting an apartment? etc 

many thanks


----------



## Caroline13 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi there
I lived on Skopelos for 3 years and loved it - I have many fond memories. I am now living on the mainland in Volos.
I know a few people who live on Skopelos who might be able to help you with accommodation so let me know when you are planning to go and what sort of accommodation you are looking for and i'll ask around

work wise - I worked for a tourist company but they are not there anymore, many of the comanies either closed down or stopped going to the island, there are always some jobs going in the summer though depending on what you are willing to do. the best option would be to go to the tourist offices, Skopelos Blue, Thalpos Travel and Madro Travel are good starting points and may have some part time work or be able to point you in the right direction.

Let me know if there are any other things you want


----------



## João (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm going to skopelos at the second week of August. I'm thinking to get a bus in the airport of Athens to Agios Konstantinos and get the boat to Skopelos. How can I do this, i'll arrive at athens by 7 or 8 p.m. And Skopelos, how is it? Thankyou.


----------

